# Win 7 Erkennt SSD nicht bei Installation



## ki4m (18. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag, Ich habe vor ein paar kurzem einen Rechner zusammen gebaut und habe ein großes problem bei der Installation von Windows... Es will einfach nicht meine SSD erkennen (crucial m4) im bios wird sie aber erkannt. Habe schon das bios upgedatet, doch das hat auch nicht geholfen.. Die SSD läuft momentan im IDE mode weil im AHCI wird sie überhaupt nicht mehr mehr erkannt, nichtmal im bios (könnte es daran liegen?). Mainboard ist ein A75M-HVS von ASRock und ich versuche Win7 64 Bit zu installieren..


----------



## devon (18. Mai 2012)

AHCI Treiber von der Mainboard CD bei der Windows Installation hinzufügen.


----------



## ki4m (19. Mai 2012)

ab ich jetzt gemacht. 
Jetzt wird die Platte zwar im bios auch im AHCI modus erkannt, aber wenn ich im AHCI Modus Windows installieren will, komm ich garnicht bis zum installationsmenu, es kommt nur installation von windows wird vorbereitet usw, und dann kommt ein schwarzer bildschirm und nur die maus ist zu sehen und da bleibt es dann stehen und geht nichtmehr weiter...


----------



## ersguternuni (19. Mai 2012)

Hi Probiere doch mal das Betriebsystem per USB Stick zu installieren hat bei mir so funktioniert ob es daran liegt weis ich nicht ist aber einen Versuch wert. Achte darauf das du aber die SSD als first boot hast. 

LG


----------



## ki4m (19. Mai 2012)

hilft nicht....

hab jetzt noch mal genauer geschaut, die SSD wird im BIOS nach dem wechseln auf AHCI nur solange erkannt wie ich nicht neustarte, nach dem neustart wird sie nicht mehr erkannt


----------



## ersguternuni (19. Mai 2012)

Hmm hast du noch eine andere hdd dran oder so dann mach alles ab und lass nur ssd dran bzw auch das dvd laufwerk


----------



## ki4m (20. Mai 2012)

Hab den Fehler gefunden, der 1. Sata Slot ist wohl Defekt, hab die SSD jetzt im 2. Slot und alles funktioniert...


----------



## ersguternuni (20. Mai 2012)

Na siehste super


----------



## MaNT1S (20. Mai 2012)

super ist was anderes ^^

ist das board neu?


----------



## ersguternuni (20. Mai 2012)

Also besser als wenn ein kondensator sich verabschiedet hat und das komplette board nicht mehr geht also ist es super in dem sinne ^^


----------



## ki4m (20. Mai 2012)

Board hatte ich neu gekauft. 
bin nur froh das es läuft, wer kommt schon drauf das der SATA slot defekt ist...


----------



## ersguternuni (20. Mai 2012)

Na dann have fun wa


----------

